# Newbie looking for Gunther Rahl book



## fanboat (Mar 7, 2009)

Great forum. Can anyone help me find a source for Gunther Rahl's book? Nothing on the net that I could find. Thanks
fanboat
glider pilot


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 7, 2009)

BookFinder.com: Search Results (Matching Books)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

G'day mate...welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the 'club' - hope you find the book.


----------

